# Google- 8 best foods for instant detox - Yahoo Canada Shine On



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1">*8 best foods for instant detox*
*Yahoo Canada Shine On*
Fat. Sugar. Salt. Alcohol. If our bodies had minds of their own, they'd have put us on notice on Thanksgiving, served us with papers by Christmas, and be off dating a vegan yogi by New Year's Eve. So why not make friends with it again? These essential *...*

<nobr>*and more »*</nobr>

View the full article


----------

